# Mitt Romney Sends Leftover Pizza to Obama Chicago HQ



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*ABC's Emily Friedman (@abcemily) reports*: After spending the day in Chicago fundraising, Mitt Romney sat down with small business owners at Gino's East, a pizza joint famous for their deep-dish pizza.

Not wanting any of the leftover slices to go to waste, Romney sent the remaining pies to where else but President Obama's Chicago reelection headquarters.

Asked if the pies actually made it to Obama's HQ, a campaign source said that they had.

Mitt Romney Sends Leftover Pizza to Obama Chicago HQ - The Note


----------

